# Friday



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

CGS


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

actually managed to take the spork off yesterday and put this on

[IMG alt="DSCF1214.jpg"]http://i341.../desmondusrotundus/TH 2000/DSCF1214.jpg[/IMG]

old pic, mondaine to work until today. prolly this for the weekend until vintage sunday (after a morning of overtime)

swim work and doctors, just to register - prolly catch something while there knowing my luck.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

A little Breitling candy today...


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

This one for me.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Purple Gazelle. B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one is rapidly becoming my daily wearer:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Invicta Chronograph










have a good weekend ;-)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Havent posted in one of these threads for ages now... but this is me for this Friday....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

An Omega Speedy but I am too tired.

The other had a small cyst removed near her eyebrow so a few stitches. Nurse Jim now and keeper of the mutt too.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

stevieb said:


> Invicta Chronograph


Almost snap!










Love the Rado too Stan. Awesome watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wearing this for a few days. Now I UNDERSTAND the appeal mesh has for many of you ... so comfortable!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Citizen today.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

This one today.............


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

I took this one with an iphone the other day.

Simon


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Friday casual for the sun today Polo shirt & Speedy







HAGWE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This plastic Submariner 5513 from 1987


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again, just can't seem to take it off at the mo.

IMHO one of the ultimate tool watches

Beuchat "Abyss"










Mark


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This titanium Seiko for me today 










HAGWE


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't make my mind up this morning

Autavia 1163










or Silverstone


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Got the old Air-King out today :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Morning all.

Laco Pilot to start the day.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko on canvas for me:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Little Bulova this morning.

TGIF!











​


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Friday is hummer day:










Have a great weekend.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Still. Tells good time....maybe I'm not dedicated enough.


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a Spaceship day today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chrono Avenger today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Havent posted in one of these threads for ages now... but this is me for this Friday....


You & Stan both posting in a `what`re you wearing?` thread after a long absence, we are honoured :notworthy:

It`s good to have you back guys :thumbup:

I feel like having a bit of an `upmarket` day starting with this...

*Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This today..............


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Some Russian love today


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> A little Breitling candy today...


SWEET! I'll swap with you?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No surprised from me I'm sure 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trusty Timex today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Eterna today


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Avion (ETA 2824-2)


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like that Eterna you have there Livius.

I'm wearing another mechanical jump hour today.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Today's a Titainium Oris day.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be my new modded DS-3 1888

Alasdair


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

started with this g shock










but changed to this peerex










hagwe


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

started off with the red mudman on a 3 hr walk with the dog this morning in this stunning weather.










then probably the zilla in the afternoon as i havent worn it in a while.










good to see you back jon i love the mr b soup cans on your website very cool.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Now I work from home I can switch watches more often! Now got this on


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Seiko skx007 mod on orange rhino


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Birthyear Seamaster for me today HAGWE all :thumbsup:


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

This today. Tissot PRC200 on a Toshi strap.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just arrived today.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been wearing this one. 

Old French Kerred 15J.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Sector C80 today (caseback shot)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> This one is rapidly becoming my daily wearer:


Wearing mine today, too, currently on a Toshi vintage briefcase strap...

(quick & dirty iPhone pic)










:cheers:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Wearing this Eco-Drive today with 9 hands!

After wearing vintage it feels like having a 7 pound sledgehammer strapped to your wrist.










Also, please accept a free pic of my Chihuahua, she was very curious to know what I was doing with the camera.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Kontiki for most of the week


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*










Despite numerous attempts I`ve never managed to take a decent photo of this watch


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Seamaster GMT


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Changed to something a little more summery to enjoy my afternoon off.

Seiko SKXA35


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

This one today...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this earlier...
> 
> *Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


I've examined all 7 photos, is it that sort of textured checkerboard dial you're trying to show?

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > A little Breitling candy today...
> ...


Scott... I don't have a Smiths Alarm! Come to think of it - I don't have any Smiths at all... if you can believe that!

My Breitling for your Smiths... let me think about it - Ahhh - no! Interested in the candy?? The book... probably worth what the Smiths is.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I know this is a bit of a minger compared to the Orange Monster but I suppose I'll have to wear this seeing as postie went to such an effort to deliver it 



















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Off to work for the last shift of the week in a mo. I've been wearing the Christopher Ward C3 today:










Have a nice weekend folks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this earlier...
> ...


It`s kevlar & yes it is a right pain to show :disgust:


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one all day....

*Marathon GSAR, U.S.Government, Automatic, 300m*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This for the past couple of week, I'm pretty sure it will be my Saturday and Sunday watch too :lookaround:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

This tonight










Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This now...

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> I know this is a bit of a minger compared to the Orange Monster but I suppose I'll have to wear this seeing as postie went to such an effort to deliver it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice B)


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This now...
> 
> *Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


Bloody he'll Mach, you weren't joking when you said you were in a 'posh' mood. :lol:

wearing this at the minute;


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> This for the past couple of week, I'm pretty sure it will be my Saturday and Sunday watch too :lookaround:


:yawn:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Have you tried a low power low angled side light in addition to the main light (whatever source the main light may be), in conjunction with a polarizer? Another option is to do as the manufacturers do, remove the crystal. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s kevlar & yes it is a right pain to show :disgust:
> ...


Bugger, it`s been so long since I`ve used a polarizer I`d forgotten about them h34r: thanks for the tip :thumbsup:

I think I`ll pass on removing crystals, let`s just say my mechanical prowess is somewhat limited :hammer:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a bit of a minger compared to the Orange Monster but I suppose I'll have to wear this seeing as postie went to such an effort to deliver it
> ...


needs a two tone bracelet


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seem to have been wearing a lot of quartz in the last few days so










prest-oh change-oh


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...

















:stop: Des, 2 tone bracelet :fear:  never 

Cheers Mach, in my haste to post pics I forgot to say it is a Seiko SNZH57K1, I was abit unsure about the Steel/Gold combination but it gives it an almost vintage look & IMHO is a stunningly good looking watch & my photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Changed to this George Jensen.

Valjoux 7751, 2004










steve


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

the two on the right


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap...

*Omega, Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, cal.1861 18 jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave O said:


> Bloody he'll Mach, you weren't joking when you said you were in a 'posh' mood. :lol:


I`m saving the best for last :wink2:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this earlier...
> 
> *Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


That's one handsome watch :man_in_love:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally taken the Speedy 125 off and reverted to its forerunner.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm really glad you're pleased with yours. I'm all excited because have the black and silver version coming in the post! :clapping:



Mutley said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I like that. Very smart.



stevieb said:


> Changed to this George Jensen.
> 
> Valjoux 7751, 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgot to say what I'm wearing now.  I changed over to this because I fancied a run. It's nice and light on a NATO and I actually used the chronograph for its intended purpose for once!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> Wearing mine today, too, currently on a Toshi vintage briefcase strap...
> 
> (quick & dirty iPhone pic)


Ok, so I've changed now to something else... first picture I took with my new mobile, so here goes a quick & dirty Galaxy S pic 










Not very good I'm afraid but that's a 1st timer during a quick red light stop


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

This and is't she lovely makes me smile every time I look at the face.










I needed to buy this to reward myself for giving up smoking, I was in the newsagents today and a pack of Benson & Hedges will be Â£7.29p when the increase takes effect.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

beach bum said:


> This and is't she lovely makes me smile every time I look at the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that rate you'll be able to afford a few more, rather quickly!

Beach Bum - *CONGRATS on kickin' the habit* - way to go & buy yourself another!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Mutley said:


> I know this is a bit of a minger compared to the Orange Monster but I suppose I'll have to wear this seeing as postie went to such an effort to deliver it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the model number on this?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

avidfan said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a bit of a minger compared to the Orange Monster but I suppose I'll have to wear this seeing as postie went to such an effort to deliver it
> ...


Seiko SNZH57K1 & it looks way better in the flesh than in my pics & at 42mm is a nice size :man_in_love:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Mutley said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


I think it's very nice tbh!


----------

